# Bolt-on hitch receiver for bike rack



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi. I'm new.

I have a 2004 26RS. I've used it only one weekend and generally like the camper except for some of the same QC problems you all are having. I will be taking a very long vacation later this year, putting on many miles (~5000).

Here's my question.

I bought a bolt-on receiver for the rear bumper so I can use my receiver mounted bike rack. It's a 4-bike rack. I had to move the spare tire over a little to use it. On the weekend I used it, after a short 1 hour drive to the campground, I found the bumper end plugs partially out of the bumper on both ends. Same thing on the way home. Do you think this may be putting too much stress on that bumper? I don't want to damage it. It doesn't look like it did any permanent damage so far. I intentionally loaded it up with four good size bikes so I can find out if this will be a problem now. Have any of you used a bolt on receiver and had luck (good or bad) with it? Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

j1mfrog, I take it you already know that Keystone recommends not putting any thing on the bumper like bikes. I think 4 bikes is probably well over the limit though, that's a lot of weight on a bumper that wasn't designed for it.. Some folks are looking at welding a receiver to the frame for better support. I do believe that you could probably care one adult bike or maybe two kids, but with 4 bikes and the spare tire I fear its disaster in the waiting.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

I know its not recomended but.....A friend of mine put on on his outback. We both stood on the hitch and bounced, and no give. Combined wieght of the 2 of us 360lbs. his is a 2003 and the frame support to his bumper is different than my 2004. His is 3 sided supports ], mine is a boxed. 
Personally I think its a liability issue with Keystone? If they tell ya not to they can't be held responsible if something bad was to happen.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I am wondering why we couldn't remove the Trailer spare tire to reduce weight on the bumper for bikes. It would seem much easier to find storage for the trailer tire than several bikes. The tire weight would probably be about the same as 2 bikes.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Interesting issue...

I've gone through our Owners manual, both online & in print and I've yet to find a warning about weight on the back bumper. I specifically asked our dealer about this @ our PDI & he said "absolutely, no problem putting a bike rack there". Now, I trust what I hear from you fellow owners much more than what he tells me so I've not put a bike rack there. But, I'd like to get to the bottom of this. Has anyone actually called Keystone & questioned them about this? Is there another source of info that I need to research?









How about some of you senior members, what's the deal with this?

I'm not risking anything until I see something definitive.

Thanks as always.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Q - Can I install a bike rack or hitch to the rear bumper or frame of my Keystone product?
A - The bumpers/frames of Keystone products were not designed to accommodate this type of accessory installation.

They might just be covering their tails.

I'll have to look in my owners manual, since I could have sworn this warning was in there too.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

With out supporting the bumper better DON'T DO IT!!!. I did and almost lost the bumper it is very thin wall tubing and it stsrted to tear when we went to the Grand Cacyon. When i got home a jscked the bumper back into place and welded it better, then added two pieces of 2" x 2" square tube to the bottom of the frame rails extenting out uder the bumper so the forces were taken off the weld connections. It works fin now I got the idea from my friends 23rss the rear slide Outbacks already have the same thing for extra support for the slid support rods.

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Just came back from the dealer regarding some other issues and asked them regarding bike racks. The stated that you should not bolt on a bike rack to the bumper. Over time the bounce will break the bumper. The dealer strongly recommended a receiver unit be welded directly to the frame. Make the receiver size the same as your trucks and this way you can also take your bikes with your vehicle if you wish to make a day trip from the trailer.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> With out supporting the bumper better DON'T DO IT!!!. I did and almost lost the bumper it is very thin wall tubing and it stsrted to tear when we went to the Grand Cacyon. When i got home a jscked the bumper back into place and welded it better, then added two pieces of 2" x 2" square tube to the bottom of the frame rails extenting out uder the bumper so the forces were taken off the weld connections. It works fin now I got the idea from my friends 23rss the rear slide Outbacks already have the same thing for extra support for the slid support rods.
> 
> Jim





> Jim
> 
> Are you saying having the bike rack works fine now that you have added the 2" X 2" tubing? If so, how big is your bike rack? Have you put enough miles on to be confident it won't start to fail again? This is very helpful, thanks.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

It is a swagman 4 bike rack its been three or four trips so far and no problems. I watch it very close and no signs of movment. I also strap it down to minimize bouncing as the reciever dosent fit real tight. I figured if it supports the slide with two adults in it i should support the bikes as long as they don't bounc much.

Jim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I struggled with the same issue regarding the bike rack on the rear bumper. Since our Outaback is under warranty I chose not to mount anything to the rear bumber. What I did was take a bumber mounted receiver, like you purchased, and mounted upside down on top of the bumper of the Suburban. The parts that are included will help you put the receiver on without any trouble. Took me about 10 minutes and and I had the bike rack installed.

It is hard to to get more than two bikes due to the tongue of the trailer but that works for us because we put the other two on top of the Suburban with an Yakima system. We look like the Griswalds but having our bikes is a must for our comping trips.

This system is also easy to remove if you need to. I keep ours installed during the camping months. I will take some pictures the next trip we take so you can view the set-up. Adds only 40-50#s to the bumper weight and works well with the WDH.


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I put one on mine last year have towed many miles with 4 bikes. I run straps from the rack to the bumper so they don't bounce to much even had someone follow me a couple of hundred miles they said it looked fine.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of the responses. After reading these and the other threads that discuss this issue, I have decided to go for the Beverly Hillbillies look and get the front mounted receiver for my truck. It's on backorder at JC Whitney now. I don't want to risk my bumper falling off somewhere between here and Yellowstone.


----------

